
U.S. has its wettest 12 months on record again - infodocket
https://www.noaa.gov/news/us-has-its-wettest-12-months-on-record-again
======
WheelsAtLarge
I wonder if water export can become an industry in the same manner as
petroleum or natural gas? With solar power getting so inexpensive I wonder if
we could fill a very slow solar power tanker and ship it to the middle east at
costs lower than desalinization? Thoughts anyone?

It might not be so crazy. At one-time shipping ice around the world was a
thing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_trade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_trade)

~~~
TheRealPomax
Except the US really, really, really needs it. Just in different parts of the
US.

~~~
jessaustin
Keep your mitts off our water. You don't need water-intensive agriculture in
the desert.

------
mbell
Does anyone know what 'on record' means for NOAA?

EDIT: I found this from NOAA -> Earth’s long-term warming trend continued in
2018 as persistent warmth across large swaths of land and ocean resulted in
the globe’s fourth hottest year in NOAA’s 139-year climate record.

So the implication is that this is that maybe this is the wettest 12 months
since 1879?

------
kingkawn
What if rather than doom we get global tropical paradise

~~~
floatrock
What if new tropical paradises means the current tropical paradises become
uninhabitable, creating more forced migrations that make the syrian refugee
crisis look like a quiet day on the canadian border, and the lands that become
your "tropical paradise" actually are the grain belts of the world, which can
no longer grow all the food a continuously expanding global population
demands?

Look at all the flooding in the midwest this year -- despite dams on every
major river, we've still had record-breaking field inundation and crop
failure. Is that the new normal paradise you're describing?

~~~
zaroth
Wheat prices don’t seem to be particular affected;

[https://www.macrotrends.net/2534/wheat-prices-historical-
cha...](https://www.macrotrends.net/2534/wheat-prices-historical-chart-data)

~~~
briantakita
We also have financialization of markets, which allows manipulation. The USDA
has also made some controversial assessments with readjustments of the corn
production forecast. Currently, 31 million corn acres are deemed unplanted
this year. One can read the trends to see the writing on the wall...

[https://www.agweb.com/article/crunch-time-31-million-corn-
ac...](https://www.agweb.com/article/crunch-time-31-million-corn-acres-
uplanted-naa-anna-lisa-laca/)

Gold & Silver have also been kept artificially low & there is incoming
indictments of market rigging. I add this as an example of how
financialization distorts the pricing information flow.

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/merrill-lynch-fined-by-
doj...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/merrill-lynch-fined-by-doj-cftc-for-
spoofing-in-precious-metals-futures-2019-06-25)

------
gxx
I wonder if this will help to refill some of the depleted aquifers.

~~~
xmichael999
Yes, its about the only thing floods are good for.

~~~
coryrc
No, floods just wash by, eroding top soil and often decreasing future aquifer
replenishment because there is less to hold on to the water to give it time to
soak down into the aquifer.

------
mirimir
Global climate change => higher air temperatures => more water in the air =>
more water available to fall out of the air.

~~~
billions
The most powerful supercomputers in the world are focused on weather analysis
and they can only project a few days out. Yet, some people think they've got
it figured out.

~~~
6d6b73
The most powerful supercomputers in the world are not even close in processing
power of a 4 year old. Isn't it possible that some people can see patterns
that the supercomputers can't?

~~~
chrisco255
Sure, but those supercomputers aren't autonomous, they're programmed and
designed by thousands of human adult experts.

~~~
6d6b73
And these people can make mistakes or be biased. If we can't predict what the
weather in our hometowns will be how can we predict how will the climate
change?

~~~
conception
You can't predict where a bubble will form when boiling water, but you can
predict that the pot will get to over 100C.

~~~
6d6b73
But doesn't that depend on how large is the pot and how much energy you're
putting into boiling it? Not to mention that you also need to know the
environment in the which you're trying to boil the water. If you're trying to
boil the water in the middle of arctic winter, can you predict that the pot
will get to over 100C if you're using just a small camping stove? :)

------
gourneau
Does anyone know where to get data for macro weather trends like these? I am
curious what regions will have the most ideal weather in the next few years.

~~~
arafa
A U.S. focused take from 2017: [https://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/02/global-
warming-will-b...](https://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/02/global-warming-will-
bring-milder.html)

------
briantakita
Dr. Heinrich Svensmark has physical experimental evidence that cosmic rays
seed clouds.

[https://principia-scientific.org/strong-evidence-that-
svensm...](https://principia-scientific.org/strong-evidence-that-svensmark-s-
solar-cosmic-ray-theory-of-climate-is-correct/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg3MqdBX0_k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg3MqdBX0_k)

The Earth's magnetosphere & Sun's Heliosphere are measurably weakened due to
the Grand Solar Minimum. The Earth is also going through a magnetic pole
reversal. These magnetic fields shield Earth from cosmic rays. If they are
weaker, Earth will be bombarded by cosmic rays.

[https://spaceweatherarchive.com/2019/04/23/a-perfect-
storm-o...](https://spaceweatherarchive.com/2019/04/23/a-perfect-storm-of-
cosmic-rays/)

The other planets in the solar system are have observed effects of cosmic ray
bombardment.

[https://www.space.com/39590-jupiter-great-red-spot-color-
sti...](https://www.space.com/39590-jupiter-great-red-spot-color-still-a-
mystery.html)

A model backed by physical experimental evidence & reliable observations is
the basis of the scientific process.

